
Jq is a symptom that bash can not handle the reality - ilyash
https://ilya-sher.org/2018/09/10/jq-is-a-symptom/
======
enz
One could argue that Bash "is not supposed to do that", because it is supposed
to allow you to use a tool like `jq` instead. So the shell remains agnostic
(JSON, XML, YAML, whatever).

